# Headset Kaufberatung!



## Ragelol (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Ich besitze zZ. das AKG GHS-1 und brauche ein neues da der Bügel nach 3 Monaten durchgebrochen ist (schlechte Material Wahl).

In die engere Auswahl kommt bei mir:

1. Sennheiser pc 350
2. Sennheiser pc 360
3. Astro A40
4. Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO

Durch das geschlossene System würde ich das PC 350 bevorzugen aber die Kunstleder teile verfranzen nach 1-2 Jahren und dann ist das teil praktisch nutzlos. Das PC 360 hingegen ist eher offene Bauweise und dadurch schirmt sie nicht ganz ab weswegen man sehr viel von der Umgebung mitbekommt. Desweiteren gibt es wohl Unterschiede in der Soundqualität zwischen 350 und 360 zugunsten des 350.

Das Astro A40 wurde mir wärmstens empfohlen und soll all meine Kriterien erfüllen. (Brauche dahingehend Bestätigungen).

Das Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO soll von der Soundqualität alles andere weit übertrumpfen. Nachteile sind das ansteck Mikrofon (und die damit verbundene schlechte Mikrofon Qualität). Desweiteren weiß ich nicht inwieweit sich das Headset zum spielen eignet (Sound Ortung auf Maps). Wie es mit dem Tragekomfort und Haltbarkeit aussieht bleibt auch noch offen.

Was also tun??

Ich brauche Leute die mindestens 2 von den oben genannten KH's besitzen und mir sagen welchen sie davon bevorzugen!

Danke euch.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2013)

Ragelol schrieb:


> Das Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO soll von der Soundqualität alles andere weit übertrumpfen. Nachteile sind das ansteck Mikrofon (und die damit verbundene schlechte Mikrofon Qualität).


 Das mit der MIc-Qualität stimmt nicht - oder glaubst Du wirklich, dass die Mic bei einem Headset besser sind? Bei den allermeisten ist das mic ebenfalls nur ein 5-10€-Teil, denn es geht ja nicht um Gesang oder professionelles Kommentieren, sondern "nur" darum, dass man sich gegenseitig verstehen kann  Ein Ansteckmic zb von Zalman ist für Kommunikation mehr als gut genug, und mit nem Kopfhörer hast Du bei einem ähnlichen Preis einen deutlich besseren Klang als mit nem Headset - selbst falls Du ein "besonderes" Mic separat kaufst für eine wirklich SEHR gute Sprachqualität, hast Du bei Kopfhörer+Mic ein besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis als mit Headsets.

zu den jeweiligen Modellen kann ich allerdings nichts genaues sagen, und dass einer zufällig gleich 2 der og. hat, wird ne harte Nuss werden. Ich konnte nur folgendes recherchieren: das Astro finde ich zB nur noch bei einem einzigen Amazon-Marcetplace-Shops, d.h. das dürften dann echt nur sehr wenige überhaupt kennen. Das ist wohl auch für PS3 geeignet und hat USB - so was zahlst Du natürlich mit. Das Sennheiser PC 360 *soll* für ein Headset sehr gut sein - is halt die Frage, wie wichtig das mit "offen" und "geschlossen" für dich ist. hast Du denn viel Lärm um dich herum? 

Ich selber hab als Kopfhörer Shure SRH-840, die haben einen sehr klaren und brillianten Klang, für manch einen aber vlt zu "neutral" - ich selber brauche das aber, da ich auch Musik MACHE, da darf dann natürlich der Kopfhörer nicht zb mehr Bass wiedergeben, als in Wahrheit da ist. Die sind geschlossen, was für mich auch wichtig ist, aber nicht wegen äußeren Störgeräuschen, sondern damit beim Einsingen nicht der Sound der Kopfhörer (darüber läuft mein Playback) auch auf dem mic landet.


Letztenendes könntest Du aber zumindest für den Klang und die Frage, ob ein Modell nach zB 2 Stunden Tragen noch gemütlich ist, einfach mal bestellen - du hast ja bei Versand innerhalb von D 14tage Rückgaberecht.

Und schau auch mal im Nachbarforum http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/46 da sind auch ein paar Spezis dabei, die teils auch mehrere Modelle selber getestet haben


----------



## Ragelol (4. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den hilfreichen Kommentar.

benutzt jemand das Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO zum zocken und kann sagen ob man das ohne Probleme mal 12-14 Stunden am Stück tragen kann?.. und wie es sich mit dem Raumklang verhält?..

Mit dem Mikrofon hast du wahrscheinlich recht..


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2013)

Der Raumklang hängt natürlich auch sehr von der Soundkarte ab, oder vom Spiel, wenn das Spiel selber Raumklang erzeugt - hast Du denn eine gute karte? Da gibt es dann Dolby Headphone bzw. CMSS-3D (bei Creative), um den Spielesurrounssound in ein Stereosignal zu wandeln, das sich auf Stereokopfhörern dann wie Surround anhört. Das machen manche Spiele aber inzwischen wie angedeutet auch selber.

Spielst Du oft auf LANs oder so? 12Std sind ja schon extrem, das machen an sich nicht mal Tontechniker durch, die in Sachen Tragekomfort natürlich die beste Quelle wären, wenn es um "teurere" Kopfhörer geht   Ne Pause sollte man - egal um welche Tätigkeit es geht - sowieso immer mal einlegen. 

Ach ja: der Komfort hängt auch von Dir selbst ab - es gibt Kopfhörer, die bei den meisten Leuten als "gemütlich" durchgehen, aber die bei Dir vlt nach ner Stunde schon Schmerzen machen, und ein Kopfhörermodell, das die meisten als "ungemütlich" bezeichnen, passt für Dich vlt perfekt...


----------



## Ragelol (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin Student und habe daher teilweise eine ganze Woche nichts zu tun und mache dann nichts anderes als aufzustehen und mich vor den Rechner zu setzen xD

Habe ne Creative X-Fi , von daher sollte es kein Problem sein..

Die PC 350 ist soeben aus der Liste geflogen da sie einige Sollbruchstellen hat und wie bereits geschrieben das Kunstleder ein Problem darstellt.. Da ich die PC 360 schon mal an hatte und der Tragekomfort sehr gut war Tendiere ich jetzt zu der, sofern mir keiner Auskunft über die Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO erteilen kann.


----------

